# الدواء المناسب للمريض المناسب ـ علماء الجينات يترقبون ثورة في مجال الطب البيولوجي



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

* 12.01.2010 *

* الدواء المناسب للمريض المناسب ـ علماء الجينات يترقبون ثورة في مجال الطب البيولوجي *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: يسعى الطب البيولوجي  الى أن يحصل كل مريض على الدواء المناسب له._

* يوجد أدوية لمعظم الأمراض المعروفة، إلا أن استجابة المرضى لهذه الأدوية تختلف من شخص لآخر كما أن آثارها الجانبية تختلف من جسم لآخر. الآن يسعى العلماء إلى "تفصيل" الدواء المناسب على"مقاس" المريض باستخدام الأدوية البيولوجية.*







قد يكتب طبيب أمراض باطنية نفس الدواء لعشرات الأشخاص يوميا إذا كانوا مصابين بنفس المرض. وقد يلائم الدواء بعضهم ويعجل في شفائهم، لكنه قد لا يكون مفيدا لأشخاص آخرين. هذا النوع من العلاج سينتهي في المستقبل المنظور حسب عالم الجينات الألماني رودي بولينج الذي يتبنى رؤية مستقبلية مؤداها: أن المريض سيذهب إلى الطبيب ويحصل علي الوصفة الطبية الأكثر فعالية التي يتعافي بها بشكل أفضل. ​ ​ ويري بولينج أن الأيام التي كان يضطر فيها المرضى إلي تجربة أنواع من الأدوية، مع ما لها أحيانا من آثار جانبية خطيرة ستنتهي، وستكون  هذه الأدوية المصنعة لأغراض محددة ممكنة من خلال طريقة جديدة تعتمد علي تحليل الدم ويمكن من خلالها تحديد 20 ألف عنصر ترتبط  بالجينات والبروتينات وعملية التمثيل الغذائي "الأيض"  وبعد ذلك يكون بالإمكان اقتراح أسلوب العلاج  المناسب للمريض.​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  صورة رمزية للجينوم البشري  _​ *فك شيفرة الجينوم البشري *​ ​ وقال بولينج، وهو مدير مركز أبحاث جديد لنظام الأدوية البيولوجية الذي تأسس مؤخرا في جامعة لوكسمبورج، إن الحلم يمكن أن يصبح حقيقة خلال 20 سنة. فأحد الأسس الهامة علي طريق تحقيق هذا الحلم يتمثل في فك شفرة الجينوم البشري الذي أصبح الآن أٌقل تكلفة من كل الأوقات، فقد تكلفت عملية فك شفرة أول جينوم بشري 50 مليون دولار واستغرقت ثماني سنوات بينما تصل تكاليفها حاليا إلي 10 آلاف دولار و تستغرق أسبوعا واحدا فقط ، لأمر الذي من شأنه أن يحدث ثورة في علم الأحياء.​ ​ وأشار الأستاذ، الذي درّس الرياضيات في جامعة هارفارد في كمبريدج بولاية ماساشوسيتس قبل بدء عمله في  لوكسمبورج، إلي "أن لغة علم الأحياء سوف تزيد فهم الرياضيات". وتابع "يجب أن نفهم النظام البيولوجي في مجمله وليس في أجزائه الفردية". فعند تفكيك طائرة بوينج 747  لا يمكن أن تتخيل كيفية عملها، ومن خلال فصل الجينات وتطبيق تكنولوجيا جديدة يهدف الباحثون إلى اكتشاف صورة العمل داخل الأعضاء والخلايا. ويمكن أن يتم ذلك فقط من خلال اتباع أسلوب متعدد الاختصاصات.​ وجند بولينج علماء  بيولوجيا و رياضيات وفيزياء وتكنولوجيا المعلومات للقيام بهذه المهمة، ومن المتوقع أن يقوم الفريق الذي يضم 100 متخصص خلال أربع سنوات بإجراء بحث في مركز  لوكسمبورج لأنظمة الأدوية البيولوجية.​ ​ *العيش لفترة أطول وبشكل أفضل*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  هدف العلماء من أبحاثهم هو أن يعيش الإنسان لفترة أطول وبشكل أفضل.   _​ وتفيد عملية فك شفرة اللغة بين الجينات والبروتينات وما يسمى عمليات التمثيل الغذائي في فهم الأمراض، وقد خص المركز الجديد مرض الزهايمر ومرض باركنسون وهما مرضان يسببان  خللا في الجهاز العصبي باهتمام كبير. ​ وأعرب بولينج عن اعتقاده بوجود رابط بين الإفراط في وظيفة خلايا الجهاز العصبي المركزي في المخ وتطور مرض الزهايمر ، وتستدعى هذه الخلايا عند وجود التهاب في الجسم مما يعني أن تؤدي مضادات الالتهاب  إلي تأجيل بدء الإصابة بالمرض.​ ​ وتكشف نتائج مثل تلك التي تكون ذات مغزى بصفة خاصة عند تشخيص الحالة المرضية لشخص ما عن وجود مرض معين في الحامض النووي أم لا، ومن المقرر أن تقترب نتائج البحث الذي يجرى في لوكسمبورج من تحقيق هدف العيش لفترة أطول وبصورة أفضل.​ ​ وفي الوقت الحاضر يتم توزيع العمل بين معاهد البحث في بوسطن وكليفلاند وسياتل وسان دييجو وساربروكين وميونيخ وكمبريدج واعتبارا من منتصف عام 2011 سيتحول البحث إلى موقعه الجديد في جامعة لوكسمبورج. وتنفق لوكسمبورج الصغيرة 140 مليون يورو حاليا على أبحاث الطب البيولوجي بعد إدراكها ضرورة تنويع مصادر اقتصادها حتى لا تعتمد على القطاع المصرفي فقط. ​ ​  (ع. ع/ د ب أ) ​ مراجعة: عبده جميل المخلافي







​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا جدا

ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2010)

أن المريض سيذهب إلى الطبيب ويحصل علي الوصفة الطبية الأكثر فعالية التي يتعافي بها بشكل أفضل.​*
**عجبنى ان المريض هيروح ياخد الدواء مفصل على مقاسه هههههه*
*بس بجد موضوع رائع وتطور كبير*
*ثانكس كليموووو*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم اوى ياريت فعلا يطبق قريب 
ميرسى للخير الجميل كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2010)

فعلا موضوع مفيد جداا
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ثانكس كليمو
> ​





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> أن المريض سيذهب إلى الطبيب ويحصل علي الوصفة الطبية الأكثر فعالية التي يتعافي بها بشكل أفضل.​*
> **عجبنى ان المريض هيروح ياخد الدواء مفصل على مقاسه هههههه*
> *بس بجد موضوع رائع وتطور كبير*
> *ثانكس كليموووو*​





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*الرب يبارككم

شكرا

للموضوع الرائع جدا​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا كليمو

على الاخبار الحلوة دى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

نيتا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

